# 확인차 전화



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

I get that 확인차 전화 must mean "confirmation call," but what does the 차 mean??

Thank you!!!


----------



## Kross

According to Daum dictionary, ~차 can be used to add the purpose/intention of what you are going to do when placed after some certain nouns.

For examples:
연구차 (for the purpose of study)
인사차 (for the purpose of greetings)
공연차 (for the purpose of show) 

source: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000249162&q=차&page=2


----------



## 82riceballs

Oh I see thank you!!!


----------

